# War Drums: Iran Sending Warships Close To U.S. Borders...



## paulitician

Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.


A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.

The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.

"Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency. 

Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews. 

Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran. 

Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships. 

It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years. 

In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.

Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News


----------



## Katzndogz

Maybe they'll shell New York!   Just because there are war clouds doesn't mean there can't be a silver lining.


----------



## velvtacheeze

If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.


----------



## Clementine

But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.    

Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I want them to cruise missile Camden New Jersey. What a shit hole.


----------



## The T

velvtacheeze said:


> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.


Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.


----------



## velvtacheeze

Clementine said:


> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.



Iran attacking the US?     Puh-leeze.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that *the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark*, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News



Perhaps you should hide under your bed.     
"*the fleet* consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

velvtacheeze said:


> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.



If we were to say that another country deserved to be anihilated while mass destruction weaponizing, I would hope that other countries would intervene.

You see how I did that?


----------



## Pennywise

I'm loath to believe much of what FOX news reports on foreign affairs, most especially the Mideast. I've never seen so much thirst for war, but that's what you get when the Neocons (from both parties) dictate foreign policy via Israel's desires and puppet strings.


----------



## velvtacheeze

The T said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.
Click to expand...


If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.


----------



## Wyatt earp

velvtacheeze said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
Click to expand...


Obama would surrender with out a fight.


----------



## JWBooth

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News



The need for underway replenishment pretty much shows this to be a hoax  the Iranian Admiral is perpetrating on himself and the world.


----------



## Redfish

bear513 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
Click to expand...


But first he would bow to the ayatollah and build a mosque on the national mall.


----------



## Redfish

JWBooth said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The need for underway replenishment pretty much shows this to be a hoax  the Iranian Admiral is perpetrating on himself and the world.
Click to expand...


worry not, obama will send the Navy with food and fuel for your friends the Islamic republic of Iran.


----------



## G.T.

What a sad state of affairs you crazed loons have allowed yourselves to become. Jesus


----------



## The T

Redfish said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran. This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But first he would bow to the ayatollah and build a mosque on the national mall.
Click to expand...

He's already kissed their ass...


----------



## The T

velvtacheeze said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran. This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
Click to expand...

 Uh-huh...sure...


----------



## velvtacheeze

bear513 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Obama would stand up for us? Doubtful. His track record thusfar is giving away the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
Click to expand...


Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.


----------



## Redfish

velvtacheeze said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
Click to expand...


Or the 4 dead americans at Benghazi?


----------



## The T

Redfish said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the 4 dead americans at Benghazi?
Click to expand...

Or hundreds of dead Mexicans...and murdered Border agents...


----------



## Wyatt earp

velvtacheeze said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
Click to expand...


And the 1000? folks who got gassesd by W.M.D's in Syria. .. and Obama ran ran ran away to Iran to save face...


----------



## The T

bear513 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the 1000? folks who got gassesd by W.M.D's in Syria. .. and Obama ran ran ran away to Iran to save face...
Click to expand...

He was trying to find another red line to stand behind...


----------



## Redfish

The T said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 1000? folks who got gassesd by W.M.D's in Syria. .. and Obama ran ran ran away to Iran to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was trying to find another red line to stand behind...
Click to expand...


and Putin drew it for him.


----------



## TemplarKormac

velvtacheeze said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran attacks us, Obama will declare war on Iran.  This is not controversial, except among slack jawed gomers and hill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama would surrender with out a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try telling that to Osama bin Laden.
Click to expand...


Try telling that to Pastor Saeed Abedini. Who is as we speak still rotting away in an Iranian prison. You think as part of this nuclear deal he would have negotiated for his release, but nope. Fighting for the freedom of Americans around the world is not something on Obama's agenda.


----------



## Jarlaxle

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that *the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark*, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should hide under your bed.
> "*the fleet* consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark."
Click to expand...


Not even a true destroyer..._Sabalan_ is a 45-year-old guided-missile *frigate* of only 1,500 tons.


----------



## skye

Iran is giving America the finger and despite all the agreements, sanctions and  blah blahs ...there is nothing Obama can do.

Iran is saying to America that it also can send its Navy worldwide. The new superpower on the block is beginning to show its claws.

But then.... we all knew what Iran is all about ...we all, that is ...apart from Obama and the screwballs he surrounds himself with.


----------



## Borillar

skye said:


> Iran is giving America the finger and despite all the agreements, sanctions and  blah blahs ...there is nothing Obama can do.
> 
> Iran is saying to America that it also can send its Navy worldwide. The new superpower on the block is beginning to show its claws.
> 
> But then.... we all knew what Iran is all about ...we all, that is ...apart from Obama and the screwballs he surrounds himself with.



An old frigate and helicopter carrier makes Iran a "Superpower"? The only screwballs are all you nutters wetting yourselves over this.


----------



## skye

Borillar said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is giving America the finger and despite all the agreements, sanctions and  blah blahs ...there is nothing Obama can do.
> 
> Iran is saying to America that it also can send its Navy worldwide. The new superpower on the block is beginning to show its claws.
> 
> But then.... we all knew what Iran is all about ...we all, that is ...apart from Obama and the screwballs he surrounds himself with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old frigate and helicopter carrier makes Iran a "Superpower"? The only screwballs are all you nutters wetting yourselves over this.
Click to expand...



That's not the point.

The point is that sending warships to the Atlantic is  a historic first for the Islamic Republic.

it's showing the Great Satan the finger   nothing more nothing less!


----------



## whitehall

The "Iranian navy" a threat to the US? Surely you jest.


----------



## skye

whitehall said:


> The "Iranian navy" a threat to the US? Surely you jest.



again...some of you are missing the point.

read what I wrote above.


----------



## kaz

velvtacheeze said:


> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.



So that's what it would take for you to be on our side?


----------



## Wyatt earp

whitehall said:


> The "Iranian navy" a threat to the US? Surely you jest.



Again you lefties miss the point,  your beloved dictator and chief is getting bitch slapped again on the world stage


----------



## oreo

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News




Yep they're on their way.


----------



## Wyatt earp

oreo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the llogistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep they're on their way.
Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## skye

more like this.....


----------



## mamooth

Jarlaxle said:


> Not even a true destroyer..._Sabalan_ is a 45-year-old guided-missile *frigate* of only 1,500 tons.



Sister ship Sahand was blown into little bits by the USA in 1988. Hit by 3 harpoons and 3 aircraft bombs.

I was wondering where they're refueling, as frigates don't have long legs, around 5000 nm. But it turns out the "logistic helicopter carrier Khark" is actually the oiler "Kharg", which carries 3 helicopters.


----------



## Jarlaxle

_Sabalan_ is diesel-powered...she actually has a fairly impressive 5000-mile range, better than a _Perry_-class frigate or _Arleigh Burke_-class DDG.


----------



## skye

Jarlaxle said:


> _Sabalan_ is diesel-powered...she actually has a fairly impressive 5000-mile range, better than a _Perry_-class frigate or _Arleigh Burke_-class DDG.




and if that fails ...why....they can always ask President Obama's half brother for a little help...or if he is not at hand.... Obama himself  or ...Valerie Jarrett ....  there are lots of friends of  the Iranian Regime  in this present White House.


----------



## KNB

skye said:


> there are lots of friends of  the Iranian Regime  in this present White House.



And yet you Conservatives still love Ronald Reagan.  Do you even remember Iran-Contra, or is that just another historical detail that can be easily ignored like the Iraq invasion?

Reagan was certainly a friend of Iran.


----------



## 1776

This is funny on many levels.

1) Iran is impotent with their military outside their rocket forces and IRGC-QF "terrorists," so I wouldn't be surprised this ship sinks somewhere along the way. 

2) Liberals act like Iran is just defending themselves against the "evil" USA when Iran is the one funding terrorism worldwide and building nuclear weapons.


----------



## 1776

Jarlaxle said:


> _Sabalan_ is diesel-powered...she actually has a fairly impressive 5000-mile range, better than a _Perry_-class frigate or _Arleigh Burke_-class DDG.


----------



## Desperado

skye said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Iranian navy" a threat to the US? Surely you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...some of you are missing the point.
> 
> read what I wrote above.
Click to expand...


What is the point?  What would you have our Navy do?
Did you know the Mission Statement of the US Navy: 
The mission of the Navy is to maintain, train and equip combat-ready Naval forces capable of winning wars, deterring aggression and* maintaining freedom of the seas*

That part of  maintaining freedom of the seas is for everyone not just our allies.  If the Iranian Naval "fleet" is in international waters what do you suggest the US Navy should do that would not contradict their Mission Statement?   
Are you really that worried about the Iranian Fleet?   Absolutely amazing the fear mongering that is being perpetrated on the American public.


----------



## 1776

I think private American ships should go out and harass the idiots when they get near US waters....send the Sea Shepherd to bounce into it.


----------



## KNB

Do you know what the term "international waters" means?  It means "international waters".


----------



## CrazedScotsman

If they want to cruise around in international waters, more power to them. 

Right now, Iran is no threat to the United States. Once they become more powerful though, have a bigger navy and such, then the US may take them more serious. 

I will say this though, I would warn them that if they happen to come within 7 miles of the US Coast, their boat will be sunk and the survivors made to pay for littering and their ticket home. If they can't afford the fine and ticket for littering, they will be put in Gitmo until the money is paid by their government.


----------



## Wyatt earp

CrazedScotsman said:


> If they want to cruise around in international waters, more power to them.
> 
> Right now, Iran is no threat to the United States. Once they become more powerful though, have a bigger navy and such, then the US may take them more serious.
> 
> I will say this though, I would warn them that if they happen to come within 7 miles of the US Coast, their boat will be sunk and the survivors made to pay for littering and their ticket home. If they can't afford the fine and ticket for littering, they will be put in Gitmo until the money is paid by their government.



You seriously had to post this?  There damn country is smaller then Texas


----------



## deltex1

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News




That's like sending a gerbil up Michael  Moore's ass...hardly be noticed.


----------



## JWBooth

Jarlaxle said:


> _Sabalan_ is diesel-powered...she actually has a fairly impressive 5000-mile range, better than a _Perry_-class frigate or _Arleigh Burke_-class DDG.


2500 miles...there is the trip back.
Lack of Unrep capability makes this much ado about nothing.


----------



## Unkotare

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.





Oh that's a great idea! 

They must be falling behind on suicides or something.


----------



## Howey

lol at Drudge making this his big bold headline...then we get to read the fine print...



> The ships, carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews, are on a three-month mission.



OMG! Run for your life!


----------



## Yurt

those ships would be destroyed in minutes


----------



## Missouri_Mike

I don't worry about this one ship doing any damage what I worry about is these people are batshit crazy. Their entire "mission" is bullshit. Sending a ship that can't make it without refuling (Russia would certainly send a fuel and supply ship, one option)on a three month mission? WTF are they going to do float around with engines off for two months?

I'm more concerned they would get here and blow the damn thing up then claim we did it causing a big ass mess in the Middle East.


----------



## velvtacheeze

I am on our side.  I just don't think Iran having nukes is a threat.  We survived the USSR and China with nukes, and Iran having them won't be any different. 

What lessons did you learn from the Iraq debacle? None?


----------



## Unkotare

velvtacheeze said:


> I am on our side.  I just don't think Iran having nukes is a threat.  We survived the USSR and China with nukes, and Iran having them won't be any different.





You don't note any difference between those states mentioned?


----------



## Katzndogz

Iran could use a sailboat to make obama look a fool, yet again, and it would be equally as delicious.  I just love seeing him bitch slapped.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

velvtacheeze said:


> I am on our side.  I just don't think Iran having nukes is a threat.  We survived the USSR and China with nukes, and Iran having them won't be any different.
> 
> What lessons did you learn from the Iraq debacle? None?



If you don't see the difference you have issues.


----------



## skye

Desperado said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Iranian navy" a threat to the US? Surely you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...some of you are missing the point.
> 
> read what I wrote above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the point?  What would you have our Navy do?
> Did you know the Mission Statement of the US Navy:
> The mission of the Navy is to maintain, train and equip combat-ready Naval forces capable of winning wars, deterring aggression and* maintaining freedom of the seas*
> 
> That part of  maintaining freedom of the seas is for everyone not just our allies.  If the Iranian Naval "fleet" is in international waters what do you suggest the US Navy should do that would not contradict their Mission Statement?
> Are you really that worried about the Iranian Fleet?   Absolutely amazing the fear mongering that is being perpetrated on the American public.
Click to expand...




Rubbish!

Are you saying that this protection extends to potential or real enemies of the US? so that every enemy of the US would have to be guaranteed freedom of the seas by the US?

How can the US protect itself and its interests if this happen???


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Oh please do bring it on !  
 Pretty funny 

*Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*



> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.



Yahoo!


----------



## TooTall

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
Click to expand...


You can bet that a US fast attack submarine is shadowing any Iranian or any other nations warships that are anywhere near US waters.


----------



## deltex1

Obabble will send john effin Kerry out to meet the Iranians in his Mekong delta patrol boat...more medals to throw over the white house fence.


----------



## Indofred

You have to laugh.


America is going stupid about a couple of ships on a training mission but has a bloody great big fleet off Iran.

Frankly, you're pathetic.


----------



## Yurt

Indofred said:


> You have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWCqCOfBhPM
> 
> America is going stupid about a couple of ships on a training mission but has a bloody great big fleet off Iran.
> 
> Frankly, you're pathetic.



actually stupid, it is iran wetting itself over this, they are proud of their navel presence in the atlantic


----------



## R.C. Christian

Who cares?


----------



## Indofred

velvtacheeze said:


> If a country were to sanction the US, invade our neighbors, and demand we disarm, I would hope that we stood up for ourselves.



Exactly what Iran is doing; standing up for themselves against an aggressive nation.
Frankly, the American response to two ships on a training mission, whilst America has a massive fleet off Iran, tells the world what a bunch of silly fuckers live in America.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Indofred said:


> You have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWCqCOfBhPM
> 
> America is going stupid about a couple of ships on a training mission but has a bloody great big fleet off Iran.
> 
> Frankly, you're pathetic.



Going stupid? Frankly I think it's hilarious....... I hope they screw up and enter US Waters.


----------



## Indofred

Clementine said:


> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.



What past?
Please name all aggressive actions by the Iranian military.
That would be countries invaded and so on.

Then compare that to the United states and ask who the aggressive nation is.
You have a large fleet off Iran but totally ignore that little detail.

Iran is the defending nation.


----------



## Indofred

velvtacheeze said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attacking the US?     Puh-leeze.
Click to expand...


I agree - it's America's job to invade people.
They have such a long track record at invading countries and losing wars.
However, in fairness to the U.S., you're really good at bombing civilians with drones so there is no chance of one of your cowards being shot down.
Of course, in the old days before drones, your CIA pilots did get shot down from time to time and, much as they weren't supposed to carry any documents, they did so they wouldn't get shot on the spot.
That way, they could spill the beans on your government's mass murder projects to save their skins.

What, tin foil hat job?

The Year of Living Dangerously ? Indonesia and the Downed CIA Pilot, May 1958 | Association for Diplomatic Studies and Training


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Indofred said:


> You have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWCqCOfBhPM
> 
> America is going stupid about a couple of ships on a training mission but has a bloody great big fleet off Iran.
> 
> Frankly, you're pathetic.



Dude, no one here is even thinking about this, and no one is actually believing there is any kind of real threat. 
It's nothing more than bluster by Iran, and if anything people here would merely find it amusing.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Indofred said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attackinbutg the US?     Puh-leeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree - it's America's job to invade people.
> They have such a long track record at invading countries and losing wars.
> However, in fairness to the U.S., you're really good at bombing civilians with drones so there is no chance of one of your cowards being shot down.
> Of course, in the old days before drones, your CIA pilots did get shot down from time to time and, much as they weren't supposed to carry any documents, they did so they wouldn't get shot on the spot.
> That way, they could spill the beans on your government's mass murder projects to save their skins.
> 
> What, tin foil hat job?
> 
> The Year of Living Dangerously ? Indonesia and the Downed CIA Pilot, May 1958 | Association for Diplomatic Studies and Training
Click to expand...

what war did we ever lose on military might,?


----------



## Indofred

bear513 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attackinbutg the US?     Puh-leeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - it's America's job to invade people.
> They have such a long track record at invading countries and losing wars.
> However, in fairness to the U.S., you're really good at bombing civilians with drones so there is no chance of one of your cowards being shot down.
> Of course, in the old days before drones, your CIA pilots did get shot down from time to time and, much as they weren't supposed to carry any documents, they did so they wouldn't get shot on the spot.
> That way, they could spill the beans on your government's mass murder projects to save their skins.
> 
> What, tin foil hat job?
> 
> The Year of Living Dangerously ? Indonesia and the Downed CIA Pilot, May 1958 | Association for Diplomatic Studies and Training
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what war did we ever lose on military might,?
Click to expand...


Does it matter why you lost?
Whatever way round, you lost thousands of men and a load of money with absolutely no gain.
(Except U.S. arms industry profits)

Pathetic excuses as to why you lost are the sort of things you expect from a children's football team when they get outclassed by the opposition. 

It was politics, the rain was a bit heavy, our president was gay.
Come on, stop with the silly excuses and accept the basic fact, you lost a load of wars.


----------



## Intense

TooTall said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bet that a US fast attack submarine is shadowing any Iranian or any other nations warships that are anywhere near US waters.
Click to expand...


They might be more in need of a tow. Any tug boats or salvage ships available? Maybe we should put out an alert to the Cruise Lines to be on the lookout for stowaways and freeloaders.


----------



## GISMYS

Intense said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that a US fast attack submarine is shadowing any Iranian or any other nations warships that are anywhere near US waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might be more in need of a tow. Any tug boats or salvage ships available? Maybe we should put out an alert to the Cruise Lines to be on the lookout for stowaways and freeloaders.
Click to expand...

 WW111 ANT TIME NOW AS IRAN,SYRIA BACKED BY RUSSIA WILL MOVE AGAINST TINY ISRAEL===YES!!!ALL NATIONS WILL COME AGAINST TINY ISRAEL BUT GOD PROTECTS ISRAEL===God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.

Joel 3:2  I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.

Amos 9:9  For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.

Zechariah 14:2  For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.

Matthew 24:9  Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.


----------



## Intense

SFC Ollie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWCqCOfBhPM
> 
> America is going stupid about a couple of ships on a training mission but has a bloody great big fleet off Iran.
> 
> Frankly, you're pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going stupid? Frankly I think it's hilarious....... I hope they screw up and enter US Waters.
Click to expand...


..... and get free maintenance> How can they lose? Maybe The Caliphate could even let them stay at the WhiteHouse? Maybe even Disney Land? Does he have property in Hawaii? Maybe they could hang out there and smoke hash in exchange for composting?


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Iran is giving America the finger



That is the least they can do after the US returned  an ancient Persian artifact to them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Intense said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that a US fast attack submarine is shadowing any Iranian or any other nations warships that are anywhere near US waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might be more in need of a tow. Any tug boats or salvage ships available? Maybe we should put out an alert to the Cruise Lines to be on the lookout for stowaways and freeloaders.
Click to expand...


Or this might also be a chance for some Somali pirates to get a couple new boats !


----------



## Desperado

skye said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> again...some of you are missing the point.
> 
> read what I wrote above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point?  What would you have our Navy do?
> Did you know the Mission Statement of the US Navy:
> The mission of the Navy is to maintain, train and equip combat-ready Naval forces capable of winning wars, deterring aggression and* maintaining freedom of the seas*
> 
> That part of  maintaining freedom of the seas is for everyone not just our allies.  If the Iranian Naval "fleet" is in international waters what do you suggest the US Navy should do that would not contradict their Mission Statement?
> Are you really that worried about the Iranian Fleet?   Absolutely amazing the fear mongering that is being perpetrated on the American public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish!
> 
> Are you saying that this protection extends to potential or real enemies of the US? so that every enemy of the US would have to be guaranteed freedom of the seas by the US?
> 
> How can the US protect itself and its interests if this happen???
Click to expand...



As the song states:
Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........

It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.  
Not so hard to understand.


----------



## namvet

who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified


----------



## GISMYS

namvet said:


> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified



YES!!! OUR little CLUELESS PRESIDENT IS CLUELESS ON EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Old Rocks

namvet said:


> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified



About fucking stupid. One US Destroyer could take out both ships without ever seeing them.


----------



## R.C. Christian

God forbid a couple of old boats come to close to American shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's RED DAWN III!


----------



## GISMYS

r.c. Christian said:


> god forbid a couple of old boats come to close to american shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's red dawn iii!



yes!!! One old rusty ship with a old tarp covering a old scud with a bio or dirty nuke  at night 200 miles off the coast raised and fired in the direction of the shore and how many die???? Ww111???


----------



## R.C. Christian

You watch too much teevee.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Not like the Iranians have ever attacked Americans or anything....

Like 4 Nov 1979............


----------



## R.C. Christian

That's what America get's for ousting a benevolent and elected leader in 53. All actions have consequences. If the road Amerika took to Iran led it to here then what use was the fucking road?


----------



## RoadVirus

Obama won't care. Planning his next vacation is more of a priority.


----------



## percysunshine

R.C. Christian said:


> God forbid a couple of old boats come to close to American shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's RED DAWN III!



It will be more subtle than that. There will be a Coast Guard 'Safety and Seaworthy' inspection, followed by a Department of Agriculture 'Customs' inspection, followed by an EPA 'Environmental Hazardous Cargo' inspection followed by....I dunno ... rdean with a brochure or something.

They are not a realistic threat.

.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Lol alert^^


----------



## RoadVirus

R.C. Christian said:


> God forbid a couple of old boats come to close to American shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's RED DAWN III!



Hey RC...check this out!

Who's to say this won't happen again because someone let Iranian ships hang out near our waters?


----------



## GISMYS

yes!!! BEWARE! One old rusty ship with a old tarp covering a old scud with a bio or dirty nuke at night 200 miles off the coast raised and fired in the direction of the shore and how many die???? WW111???


----------



## percysunshine

GISMYS said:


> yes!!! BEWARE! One old rusty ship with a old tarp covering a old scud with a bio or dirty nuke at night 200 miles off the coast raised and fired in the direction of the shore and how many die???? WW111???



World War one hundred eleven? Where did the other one hundred nine go?

.


----------



## GISMYS

percysunshine said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!! Beware! One old rusty ship with a old tarp covering a old scud with a bio or dirty nuke at night 200 miles off the coast raised and fired in the direction of the shore and how many die???? Ww111???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world war one hundred eleven? Where did the other one hundred nine go?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


not much rocket science needed to fire a old scud from the deck of a rusty old ship 200 miles off usa coast with a bio,chem or dirty nuke warhead some dark night!!!


----------



## asaratis

Old Rocks said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About fucking stupid. One US Destroyer could take out both ships without ever seeing them.
Click to expand...

...but with the pussy in the White House, the order will be to stand down.


----------



## percysunshine

GISMYS said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gismys said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!! Beware! One old rusty ship with a old tarp covering a old scud with a bio or dirty nuke at night 200 miles off the coast raised and fired in the direction of the shore and how many die???? Ww111???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world war one hundred eleven? Where did the other one hundred nine go?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much rocket science needed to fire a old scud from the deck of a rusty old ship 200 miles off usa coast with a bio,chem or dirty nuke warhead some dark night!!!
Click to expand...


It would be easier to pack the warhead into a shipment of synthetic rubber dog poop from Guangzhou.

That would avoid the EPA inspection.


----------



## aaronleland

We should approach them with a US Navy warship, get on a loudspeaker, and just laugh.


----------



## percysunshine

aaronleland said:


> We should approach them with a US Navy warship, get on a loudspeaker, and just laugh.



Wait...can we use music?

If we play Bruce Springsteen...they might defect.


----------



## TooTall

R.C. Christian said:


> That's what America get's for ousting a benevolent and elected leader in 53. All actions have consequences. If the road Amerika took to Iran led it to here then what use was the fucking road?



I thought it was Carter that didn't back the Shah allowing the Ayatollah to take over in 1979 caused the problem.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Why would Iran attack a ship?  Why not put on a show with one while 3 or 4 martyrs slip across our unsecured border to various large cities and set off a series of dirty suitcase bombs?  Chaos and death to trump the Twin Towers, and not a shot across the bow.


----------



## Indofred

TooTall said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what America get's for ousting a benevolent and elected leader in 53. All actions have consequences. If the road Amerika took to Iran led it to here then what use was the fucking road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Carter that didn't back the Shah allowing the Ayatollah to take over in 1979 caused the problem.
Click to expand...


I think it may have been operation Ajax.
Eisenhower was a republican.


----------



## Katzndogz

asaratis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About fucking stupid. One US Destroyer could take out both ships without ever seeing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but with the pussy in the White House, the order will be to stand down.
Click to expand...


obama will surrender to save the lives of his muslim brothers.


----------



## Animus

I'm calling bullshit. 

I've crossed the Atlantic several times and each time we had to refuel at least once while we was out to sea and at least another time between the Canary Islands and Spain. I don't believe and I refuse to believe that two Iranian ships will ever reach our waters w/out refueling at sea. They must find a safe haven in a country like South Africa for a port visit and somehow make it to Venezuela for another port visit for this trek to be possible if there isn't a ship providing fuel and stores with them. And I doubt Russia or China would be supplying a ship that's capable for them to refuel at sea. 

Their navy has six, maybe seven ships, with four to five submarines, I highly doubt they'd want to send two ships and leave their shores vulnerable to begin with. 

This to me is just Iran being Iran and trying to remain relevant during the winter Olympics. They always find means to use the media to scare the shit out of people. Y'all are being duped.


----------



## Geaux4it

Meanwhile- Iranian ships to test the US border security.Word is they will beach in Florida like the boat people..

-Geaux


----------



## The Rabbi

When will Obama apologize to the Iranians?


----------



## rdean

Iranian war ships are an example of the type of military that comes from a conservative religious state.  Everything is substandard.


----------



## The Rabbi

rdean said:


> Iranian war ships are an example of the type of military that comes from a conservative religious state.  Everything is substandard.



You come from a conservative religious state?


----------



## S.J.

Iranian warships?


----------



## bianco

Warships heading to one's waters are not to be trifled with.
Should be interesting...Iranian Navy v US Navy.
Trouble is...in any attack by Iran [with nukes?]...US sailors would likely die.


----------



## Shaarona

bianco said:


> Warships heading to one's waters are not to be trifled with.
> Should be interesting...Iranian Navy v US Navy.
> Trouble is...in any attack by Iran [with nukes?]...US sailors would likely die.



Don't worry about it.... its not going to happen.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
Click to expand...


Iranian warships? What, a few zodiacs?  What's our maritime border? They gonna cross the Atlantic and make nasty faces at us? Can imagine a half dozen periscopes circling them the entire time much like sharks, the faint voices heard "Oh please, please, please..."


----------



## bianco

Shaarona said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warships heading to one's waters are not to be trifled with.
> Should be interesting...Iranian Navy v US Navy.
> Trouble is...in any attack by Iran [with nukes?]...US sailors would likely die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.... its not going to happen.
Click to expand...


Trust "Death to America" Iran?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92myDzAFgU4]"Death to America" chants in Iran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy

They chant "Death to America" much like we chant "USA USA" at international sporting events. We know because when they finish up their 'anti-America protests' they go back home and tune their satellite tvs in to watch America's Got Talent.  They're a few years and one gunshot away from becomming a democracy.


----------



## Politico

Cool. We need some target practice.


----------



## TooTall

Shaarona said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warships heading to one's waters are not to be trifled with.
> Should be interesting...Iranian Navy v US Navy.
> Trouble is...in any attack by Iran [with nukes?]...US sailors would likely die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.... its not going to happen.
Click to expand...


Exactly, and no way could a small group of terrorists hijack three US passenger jets and crash them into some tall buildings.  You can now put your head back in the sand.


----------



## TooTall

Indofred said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what America get's for ousting a benevolent and elected leader in 53. All actions have consequences. If the road Amerika took to Iran led it to here then what use was the fucking road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Carter that didn't back the Shah allowing the Ayatollah to take over in 1979 caused the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it may have been operation Ajax.
> Eisenhower was a republican.
Click to expand...


That was a US (CIA)/British venture that installed the Shah who became and remained a staunch US ally until Carter allowed his overthrow by radical Islamists.  There were thousands of US citizens in Iran while the Shah was in power, including oil company and defense contractors.


----------



## WinterBorn

There was a delay in the departure of the Iranian fleet.  Apparently they had to replace the pull cord on the Mercury outboard which powers the destroyer.


----------



## WinterBorn

Delta4Embassy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iranian warships? What, a few zodiacs?  What's our maritime border? They gonna cross the Atlantic and make nasty faces at us? Can imagine a half dozen periscopes circling them the entire time much like sharks, the faint voices heard "Oh please, please, please..."
Click to expand...


This would be a lot like when Kaddafi sent his fighter aircraft after a carrier group.  I had a t-shirt back then that was pretty funny.

*Tomcats - 2
*Libya - 0


----------



## Shaarona

TooTall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Carter that didn't back the Shah allowing the Ayatollah to take over in 1979 caused the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may have been operation Ajax.
> Eisenhower was a republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a US (CIA)/British venture that installed the Shah who became and remained a staunch US ally until Carter allowed his overthrow by radical Islamists.  There were thousands of US citizens in Iran while the Shah was in power, including oil company and defense contractors.
Click to expand...


Were you in Iran back then?

The Shah was dying.. Our intelligence stank.. and the crackpots took the revolution away from the students.


----------



## Unkotare

R.C. Christian said:


> God forbid a couple of old boats come to close to American shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's RED DAWN III!




You fucking hypocrite.


----------



## jon_berzerk

paulitician said:


> Iranian Naval Warships have reportedly begun journey toward US maritime border in Atlantic Ocean about two years after it promised a presence in international waters off US coast.
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian naval commander says his country has sent several warships to the Atlantic Ocean, close to U.S. maritime borders for the first time.
> 
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, is quoted by the official IRNA news agency as saying Saturday that the vessels have already begun the journey to the Atlantic Ocean via waters near South Africa.
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," Haddad reportedly said, according to Fars, a semi-official Iranian news agency.
> 
> Iranian officials said last month that the fleet consisted of the destroyer Sabalan and the logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission. The ships are carrying some 30 navy academy cadets for training along with their regular crews.
> 
> Haddad says the fleet is approaching U.S. maritime borders for the first time. The Islamic Republic considers the move as a response to U.S. naval deployments near its own coastlines. The U.S. Navy's 5th fleet is based in nearby Bahrain -- across the gulf from Iran.
> 
> Iran has regularly deployed warships to the Gulf of Aden off the eastern coast of Africa to fight privacy and protect commercial ships.
> 
> It has also sent its warships to Syrian waters in recent years.
> 
> In 2012, Iran said it aims to put warships in international waters off the U.S. coast within the next few years, and extend its reach as far as Antarctica.
> 
> Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News



i see Iran is spending that 7 billion in aid we gave them wisely

--LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

When the Iranian ships run out of gas or break down will we have to fix them and fill them up so they can go home..........................


----------



## namvet

TooTall said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what America get's for ousting a benevolent and elected leader in 53. All actions have consequences. If the road Amerika took to Iran led it to here then what use was the fucking road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Carter that didn't back the Shah allowing the Ayatollah to take over in 1979 caused the problem.
Click to expand...


got that turned around


----------



## The Rabbi

Delta4Embassy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please do bring it on !
> Pretty funny
> 
> *Iran says warships sailing towards U.S.: agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - An Iranian naval officer said a number of warships had been ordered to approach U.S. maritime borders as a response to the stationing of U.S. vessels in the Gulf, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iran's military fleet is approaching the United States' maritime borders, and this move has a message," the agency quoted Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad as saying.
> 
> Haddad, described as commander of the Iranian navy's northern fleet, said the vessels had started their voyage towards the Atlantic Ocean via "waters near South Africa", Fars reported.
> 
> Fars said the plan was part of "Iran's response to Washington's beefed up naval presence in the Persian Gulf."
> 
> The Fars report, which carried no details of the vessels, could not be confirmed independently.
> 
> In Washington, a U.S. defense official, speaking on condition of anonymity, cast doubt on any claims that the Iranian ships were approaching U.S. maritime borders. But the official added that "ships are free to operate in international waters."
> 
> The United States and its allies regularly stage naval exercises in the Gulf, saying they want to ensure freedom of navigation in the waterway through which 40 percent of the world's seaborne oil exports passes.
> 
> U.S. military facilities in the region include a base for its Fifth Fleet in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain.
> 
> Iran sees the Gulf as its own backyard and believes it has a legitimate interest in expanding its influence there.
> 
> Iranian officials have often said Iran could block the Strait of Hormuz, at the mouth of the Gulf, if it came under military attack over its disputed nuclear program, and the Western war games are seen in the region as an attempt to deter any such move.
> 
> Fars said the Iranian navy had been developing its presence in international waters since 2010, regularly launching vessels in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden to protect Iranian ships from Somali pirates operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iranian warships? What, a few zodiacs?  What's our maritime border? They gonna cross the Atlantic and make nasty faces at us? Can imagine a half dozen periscopes circling them the entire time much like sharks, the faint voices heard "Oh please, please, please..."
Click to expand...


Yeah no danger at all.
USS Cole bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Freewill

Seems to be a another BS story.

Neither of the ships mentioned could out run on of our attack submarines.   If they were stupid enough to try anything aggressive they would soon be meeting with Davey Jones to discuss why their ship is polluting the bottom of the ocean.

I just wonder if they bought carbon credits for this trip.


----------



## namvet

Old Rocks said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About fucking stupid. One US Destroyer could take out both ships without ever seeing them.
Click to expand...


and who gives that order???


----------



## namvet

GISMYS said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! OUR little CLUELESS PRESIDENT IS CLUELESS ON EVERYTHING!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

Freewill said:


> Seems to be a another BS story.
> 
> Neither of the ships mentioned could out run on of our attack submarines.   If they were stupid enough to try anything aggressive they would soon be meeting with Davey Jones to discuss why their ship is polluting the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> I just wonder if they bought carbon credits for this trip.



A few of the alternative sites are citing FARS, the agency with a reputation for taking _The Onion_ seriously and for sourcing articles to Sorcha Faal (a well-known dis-informationalist). 

That this story has gained any traction in the mainstream (if _FOX News_ even qualifies in that regard) is a very troubling sign of a concerted effort to drum up public support for going to war with Iran.


----------



## AceRothstein

No surprise that the biggest bed wetters are doing their thing, wetting themselves, over this.

Meanwhile a few buddies and I are going to take some pontoon boats out there to sink em.


----------



## AceRothstein

Katzndogz said:


> Maybe they'll shell New York!   Just because there are war clouds doesn't mean there can't be a silver lining.





R.C. Christian said:


> I want them to cruise missile Camden New Jersey. What a shit hole.



Typical of American right wing nutters these days, wishing death upon fellow Americans that they disagree with politically. Really pathetic behavior.


----------



## eagle1462010

Some people don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Wyatt earp

eagle1462010 said:


> Some people don't understand sarcasm.



No shit they are Fucking dumb


----------



## namvet

AceRothstein said:


> No surprise that the biggest bed wetters are doing their thing, wetting themselves, over this.
> 
> Meanwhile a few buddies and I are going to take some pontoon boats out there to sink em.



are you taking grenades???


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y688Rsgmj2Y]Extreme Idiots On The Boat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Howey

namvet said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's gonna stop em?? our military has been pussified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! OUR little CLUELESS PRESIDENT IS CLUELESS ON EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank God Dubya never played golf while two wars were going on...


----------



## The Rabbi

NTG said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! OUR little CLUELESS PRESIDENT IS CLUELESS ON EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God Dubya never played golf while two wars were going on...
Click to expand...


BOOOSSSH!!

Interesting the left says Bush was a big ole idiot but when given evidence of Obama's poor performance they say he is just like Bush.


----------



## R.C. Christian

A scud? A bio-weapon. How about 300 pound civil war mortar round? Greek fire?


----------



## skye

Desperado said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point?  What would you have our Navy do?
> Did you know the Mission Statement of the US Navy:
> The mission of the Navy is to maintain, train and equip combat-ready Naval forces capable of winning wars, deterring aggression and* maintaining freedom of the seas*
> 
> That part of  maintaining freedom of the seas is for everyone not just our allies.  If the Iranian Naval "fleet" is in international waters what do you suggest the US Navy should do that would not contradict their Mission Statement?
> Are you really that worried about the Iranian Fleet?   Absolutely amazing the fear mongering that is being perpetrated on the American public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish!
> 
> Are you saying that this protection extends to potential or real enemies of the US? so that every enemy of the US would have to be guaranteed freedom of the seas by the US?
> 
> How can the US protect itself and its interests if this happen???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the song states:
> Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........
> 
> It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.
> Not so hard to understand.
Click to expand...





 It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.

Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!


----------



## rdean

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian war ships are an example of the type of military that comes from a conservative religious state.  Everything is substandard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come from a conservative religious state?
Click to expand...


Not yet.  So far, we have been able to fight off Republicans.


----------



## rdean

Delta4Embassy said:


> They chant "Death to America" much like we chant "USA USA" at international sporting events. We know because when they finish up their 'anti-America protests' they go back home and tune their satellite tvs in to watch America's Got Talent.  They're a few years and one gunshot away from becomming a democracy.



I doubt it.  The conservative right is simply too powerful in those countries.  And, their existence teaches us a valuable lesson.


----------



## Howey

The Rabbi said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God Dubya never played golf while two wars were going on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOOSSSH!!
> 
> Interesting the left says Bush was a big ole idiot but when given evidence of Obama's poor performance they say he is just like Bush.
Click to expand...


It's just that y'all need to watch what you criticize the president for when the prez before him did it more.

Hypocrisy and all that...


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They chant "Death to America" much like we chant "USA USA" at international sporting events. We know because when they finish up their 'anti-America protests' they go back home and tune their satellite tvs in to watch America's Got Talent.  They're a few years and one gunshot away from becomming a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  The conservative right is simply too powerful in those countries.  And, their existence teaches us a valuable lesson.
Click to expand...


There goes Deano again, denying that the left is religious in any fashion.......


----------



## R.C. Christian

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll shell New York!   Just because there are war clouds doesn't mean there can't be a silver lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want them to cruise missile Camden New Jersey. What a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical of American right wing nutters these days, wishing death upon fellow Americans that they disagree with politically. Really pathetic behavior.
Click to expand...


The city is already dead. The only ones left are scumbags. It's been systematically torn to shreds and sold to China you insolent little twerp.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Unkotare said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid a couple of old boats come to close to American shores. Must kill. That's the spirit people. It's RED DAWN III!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...


You fucking sloth. How is the naval battle going arm chair genital?


----------



## bianco

US no longer has $7 billion in aid [borrowed money] to be giving Iran.


----------



## The Irish Ram

As long as we have pockets, and sympathizers, money will be leaving here to support radical Islam, *worldwide*.  
We *are* the one percent.  It's not about American big business not sharing with the rest of the U.S.,  it is our government's  plan to redistribute *our wealth*, or *our borrowed wealth,* that we are on the hook for,  to other "needier"  nations.    

As for Iran, Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Pakistan....... why would they declare war on a nation and alert it?  
Far better and with greater impact to allow terrorist supporters into our country to mobilize *here.* 
This is what happens with no checks and balances.  The stroke of a pen and poor judgment puts our lives at risk:



> WASHINGTON:
> The Obama administration has eased the rules for would-be asylum-seekers, refugees and others who hope to come to the US or stay here and *who gave "limited" support to terrorists or terrorist groups. *



Limited, or an abundance of support?  We don't quibble over degrees of support, sillies. 
All are welcome.    

Why not just pack a dirty suitcase and take advantage of our welcome mat?   After all,  if we can train terrorists how to fly planes into our buildings wouldn't it be discrimination to prevent their brothers from  releasing deadly weapons on Chicago or L.A. or New York?  Or, Chicago, *and* L.A. *and* New York?


----------



## The Rabbi

NTG said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God Dubya never played golf while two wars were going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOSSSH!!
> 
> Interesting the left says Bush was a big ole idiot but when given evidence of Obama's poor performance they say he is just like Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just that y'all need to watch what you criticize the president for when the prez before him did it more.
> 
> Hypocrisy and all that...
Click to expand...


Well no.  You guys are the hypocrites.  Conservatives dont claim everything Obama does is just like Bush.  That's leftists.  So in addition to being clueless and stupid you are also hypocrites.


----------



## bianco

The Irish Ram said:


> As long as we have pockets, and sympathizers, money will be leaving here to support radical Islam, *worldwide*.
> We *are* the one percent.  It's not about American big business not sharing with the rest of the U.S.,  it is our government's  plan to redistribute *our wealth*, or *our borrowed wealth,* that we on on the hook for,  to other "needier"  nations.
> 
> As for Iran, Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Pakistan....... why declare war on a nation and alert it?
> Far better and with greater impact to allow terrorist supporters into our country to mobilize *here.*
> This is what happens with no checks and balances.  The stroke of a pen and poor judgment puts our lives at risk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON:
> The Obama administration has eased the rules for would-be asylum-seekers, refugees and others who hope to come to the US or stay here and *who gave "limited" support to terrorists or terrorist groups. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited, or an abundance of support?  We don't quibble over degrees of support, sillies.
> All are welcome.
> 
> Why not just pack a dirty suitcase and take advantage of our welcome mat?   After all,  if we can train terrorists how to fly planes into our buildings wouldn't it be discrimination to prevent their brothers from  releasing deadly weapons on Chicago or L.A. or New York?  Or, Chicago, *and* L.A. *and* New York?
Click to expand...


Surely Obama's joking, that cannot be true.
Well, it certainly can be actually.
And Obama wonders why many people call him a Muslim and a Muslim sympathiser, and some magazine covers are as they are.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/deadlineusa/2008/jul/14/newyorkercover 

_*New Yorker's 'terrorist' Obama cover under fire *_


----------



## rdean

SFC Ollie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They chant "Death to America" much like we chant "USA USA" at international sporting events. We know because when they finish up their 'anti-America protests' they go back home and tune their satellite tvs in to watch America's Got Talent.  They're a few years and one gunshot away from becomming a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  The conservative right is simply too powerful in those countries.  And, their existence teaches us a valuable lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There goes Deano again, denying that the left is religious in any fashion.......
Click to expand...


I don't know anyone on the left who has "let him die" and "feed the poor and they will breed" as part of their religion.


----------



## rdean

The Rabbi said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOSSSH!!
> 
> Interesting the left says Bush was a big ole idiot but when given evidence of Obama's poor performance they say he is just like Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that y'all need to watch what you criticize the president for when the prez before him did it more.
> 
> Hypocrisy and all that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no.  You guys are the hypocrites.  Conservatives dont claim everything Obama does is just like Bush.  That's leftists.  So in addition to being clueless and stupid you are also hypocrites.
Click to expand...


Conservatives won't admit to anything Bush and the Republicans did.  The ONLY thing they take credit for is taking out Bin Laden.  The only thing they had nothing to do with.


----------



## The Irish Ram

bianco said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we have pockets, and sympathizers, money will be leaving here to support radical Islam, *worldwide*.
> We *are* the one percent.  It's not about American big business not sharing with the rest of the U.S.,  it is our government's  plan to redistribute *our wealth*, or *our borrowed wealth,* that we on on the hook for,  to other "needier"  nations.
> 
> As for Iran, Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Pakistan....... why declare war on a nation and alert it?
> Far better and with greater impact to allow terrorist supporters into our country to mobilize *here.*
> This is what happens with no checks and balances.  The stroke of a pen and poor judgment puts our lives at risk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON:
> The Obama administration has eased the rules for would-be asylum-seekers, refugees and others who hope to come to the US or stay here and *who gave "limited" support to terrorists or terrorist groups. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited, or an abundance of support?  We don't quibble over degrees of support, sillies.
> All are welcome.
> 
> Why not just pack a dirty suitcase and take advantage of our welcome mat?   After all,  if we can train terrorists how to fly planes into our buildings wouldn't it be discrimination to prevent their brothers from  releasing deadly weapons on Chicago or L.A. or New York?  Or, Chicago, *and* L.A. *and* New York?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely Obama's joking, that cannot be true.Well, it certainly can be actually.
> And Obama wonders why many people call him a Muslim and a Muslim sympathiser, and some magazine covers are as they are.
> 
> New Yorker's 'terrorist' Obama cover under fire | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> _*New Yorker's 'terrorist' Obama cover under fire *_
Click to expand...


If only, but sadly, no joke.  
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...to-obama-easing-immigration-rules-for-terror/

Obama easing immigration rule for terrorist supporters - The Times of India

This is not a Democrat or Republican problem.  This is an American problem.


----------



## paulitician

Washington has &#8216;controlling, meddlesome attitude&#8217; toward us, says supreme leader Ali Khamenei.

Is he right?


----------



## namvet

from the OP post. 1 of 2

what's wrong with this pic???


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  The conservative right is simply too powerful in those countries.  And, their existence teaches us a valuable lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes Deano again, denying that the left is religious in any fashion.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone on the left who has "let him die" and "feed the poor and they will breed" as part of their religion.
Click to expand...


Never heard of such a religion. Tell us Deano, Do you agree with Mr Obama that we should relax the rules on those seeking entrance to the USA to include those who gave limited support to terrorists?


----------



## Desperado

skye said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish!
> 
> Are you saying that this protection extends to potential or real enemies of the US? so that every enemy of the US would have to be guaranteed freedom of the seas by the US?
> 
> How can the US protect itself and its interests if this happen???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the song states:
> Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........
> 
> It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.
> Not so hard to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
> Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.
> 
> Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!
Click to expand...


So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Desperado said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the song states:
> Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........
> 
> It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.
> Not so hard to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
> Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.
> 
> Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?
Click to expand...


Well, since the Government of Iran has basically stated that they would be there to give us a message, we return the message and have a sub surface just within range of their radar 3 or 4 times a day. And make sure they know that at least one destroyer is tagging them...


----------



## S.J.

Desperado said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the song states:
> Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........
> 
> It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.
> Not so hard to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
> Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.
> 
> Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  *No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?*
Click to expand...

Look at them and laugh.


----------



## Desperado

SFC Ollie said:


> make sure they know that at least one destroyer is tagging them...



If the Iranian "Fleet" makes it that far one would think that would be the appropriate response by the US Navy or at least give them "Sea Tow's" number in case they have mechanical problems,


----------



## namvet

Obozo's not gonna let anyone fire on his family.


----------



## S.J.

namvet said:


> Obozo's not gonna let anyone fire on his family.


Oh, I don't know.  He might, if there was something in it for him.


----------



## skye

Desperado said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the song states:
> Paranoia runs deep, into your heart it will creep It starts when you're always afraid.........
> 
> It is the mission of the US Navy to maintain freedom of the seas in international waters.
> Not so hard to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
> Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.
> 
> Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?
Click to expand...




One would expect the US and the rest of the world to be amused at Iran's pathetic gesture of sending its joke of a Navy to the Atlantic.
The whole move is a pitiful gesture which also demonstrates the stupidity of the current nuclear agreement with them.

They are the enemy!


----------



## SFC Ollie

skye said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the mission of the US to protect the waters so its enemies or potential enemies can gain an advantage.
> Purely and simply, this is a provocative act from Iran, however small, in retaliation for the US having a naval presence  near the straits of Hormuz to protect  its interests and that of its allies.
> 
> Why the US would protect the interests of its enemies? What a silly idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would expect the US and the rest of the world to be amused at Iran's pathetic gesture of sending its joke of a Navy to the Atlantic.
> The whole move is a pitiful gesture which also demonstrates the stupidity of the current nuclear agreement with them.
> 
> *They are the enemy!*
Click to expand...



And they have been since 4 Nov 1979...........


----------



## JWBooth

Desperado said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure they know that at least one destroyer is tagging them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Iranian "Fleet" makes it that far one would think that would be the appropriate response by the US Navy or at least give them "Sea Tow's" number in case they have mechanical problems,
Click to expand...

They dont have the range nor the blue water experience to get to South America and back, much less to the North Atlantic.
Much ado about nothing


----------



## mamooth

As I pointed out back on page 3, one of the ships is an oiler, hence they've got plenty of fuel and the ability to refuel the frigate at sea.


----------



## Indofred

SFC Ollie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you want the US Navy to do about a few ships legally cruising in International Waters?  No really, what do you expect the US Navy to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would expect the US and the rest of the world to be amused at Iran's pathetic gesture of sending its joke of a Navy to the Atlantic.
> The whole move is a pitiful gesture which also demonstrates the stupidity of the current nuclear agreement with them.
> 
> *They are the enemy!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they have been since 4 Nov 1979...........
Click to expand...


Is that when America deposed the legally and freely elected government of Iran?
Ner, that was a long time before then.

You created an enemy by removing their democratic government.


----------



## Indofred

All this bullshit about Iran requires you to ignore history.

America removed democracy from Iran.
America has surrounded Iran with military bases.
America has a massive fleet parked just off Iran.
America threatens to attack Iran.
America has sent illegal spy drones into Iran, violating international law.

America is the aggressive nation but bitches when Iran sends a couple training ships into the Atlantic.


----------



## Shaarona

Indofred said:


> All this bullshit about Iran requires you to ignore history.
> 
> America removed democracy from Iran.
> America has surrounded Iran with military bases.
> America has a massive fleet parked just off Iran.
> America threatens to attack Iran.
> America has sent illegal spy drones into Iran, violating international law.
> 
> America is the aggressive nation but bitches when Iran sends a couple training ships into the Atlantic.



Don't ignore IRAN'S HISTORY...


----------



## paulitician

Washington has controlling, meddlesome attitude toward us, says supreme leader Ali Khamenei.

Is he right?


----------



## Desperado

paulitician said:


> Washington has controlling, meddlesome attitude toward us, says supreme leader Ali Khamenei.
> 
> Is he right?



He is partially right,  Washington has controlling, meddlesome attitude toward almost every country in the middle east not just Iran.


----------



## paulitician

Desperado said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington has controlling, meddlesome attitude toward us, says supreme leader Ali Khamenei.
> 
> Is he right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is partially right,  Washington has controlling, meddlesome attitude toward almost every country in the middle east not just Iran.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i would have to say his statement is accurate. In fact, i would say our Nation along with Great Britain and France, are the most meddlesome Nations on the Planet. I mean, how many Nations have they attacked and invaded in recent years? How many has Iran attacked and invaded in recent years? So who's the aggressor? Wherever there is chaotic upheaval in the World, you can bet either the U.S. or Great Britain is there instigating it. I know some will call what i say 'Blasphemous', but it is reality. 

Iran feels threatened, and therefore defensive. And they have good reason. The U.S and Israel have been threatening attack for decades. Our approach to Iran has achieved a sort of self-fulfilling prophecy. We've actually helped speed up their efforts for Militarization and Nuclear development. They feel they're on the defensive. They're just defending their Homeland. We need revolutionary change in our Foreign Policy. We need to get back to walking softly but carrying a big stick. Aggressive Foreign Interventionism should become a relic of the past. It's time for change.


----------



## bodecea

velvtacheeze said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attacking the US?     Puh-leeze.
Click to expand...


Apparently, to some...the Iranians are not allowed to have war ships in international waters.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Obama trusts Iran.    And if they strike, the left will immediately jump to their defense and say we had it coming.    We stopped sanctions and we should demand they disarm because their past tells us what they are likely to do in the future.
> 
> Liberals have no problem demanding gun control in the U.S., but act disgusted at any control against those who threaten us directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran attacking the US?     Puh-leeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, to some...the Iranians are not allowed to have war ships in international waters.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is correct. But it's not just 'some.' It's many who feel that way.


----------



## SayMyName

War drums? I think I heard somewhere over a couple of beers in Dubai at Biggles British Pub that their navy were starting a new advertising gig to bring up recruitment. They liked the old, "It's not just a job, but an adventure" ads from the US Navy of years ago. Only, in theirs, they want the backdrop of South Beach in Florida, since Housewives of Miami is such a big hit in the underground tv market there. *winks*


----------



## paulitician

They made a promise, and now they're delivering on it. They are an emerging Powerhouse. And they just want the West to know it. They already won on the Nuke issue, so they're feeling pretty confident & bold. They're flexing some muscle and rubbing a little salt in the West's wounds. They don't want War, they're just declaring that their a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## GISMYS

SENDING WARSHIPS TO USA EAST COAST!!!=========http://beforeitsnews.com/prophecy/2014/02/warships-off-coast-hal-lindsey-report-video-2458818.html


----------



## R.C. Christian

OMG, not this crap again.


----------



## blackhawk

Iran has a Navy what the hell does that consist of a couple of motor boats?


----------



## GISMYS

YES!!! IRAN HAS SOME REAL WARSHIPS AND ONE COULD EASLY FIRE A OLD SCUD WITH A DIRTY NUKE WARHEAD OR CHEMICAL ===http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=IRAN'S+WARSHIPS&qpvt=IRAN%27S+WARSHIPS&FORM=IGRE===http://beforeitsnews.com/prophecy/2014/02/warships-off-coast-hal-lindsey-report-video-2458818.html


----------



## R.C. Christian

Nations don't send warships into other nation's territorial waters with goal of being wiped of the face of the earth. Utter retardation. An Arleigh Burke would send those to the bottom in under 3 minutes. Ain't nobody going to to anything.


----------



## Mr. H.

Klaxon!
Klaxon!
Klaxon!


----------



## JWBooth

GISMYS said:


> SENDING WARSHIPS TO USA EAST COAST!!!=========http://beforeitsnews.com/prophecy/2014/02/warships-off-coast-hal-lindsey-report-video-2458818.html



No, really, grab a paper sack and take a few long deep breaths. Hysteria is expected in pubescent girls and folks at the base of an erupting volcano and you are neither. Their "warships" are incapable of surviving the North Atlantic in the winter, nor do they have adequite range. 
Time for you to go find some other prophecy fulfilling event to wet your drawers over.


----------



## AceRothstein

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! IRAN HAS SOME REAL WARSHIPS AND ONE COULD EASLY FIRE A OLD SCUD WITH A DIRTY NUKE WARHEAD OR CHEMICAL ===http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=IRAN'S+WARSHIPS&qpvt=IRAN%27S+WARSHIPS&FORM=IGRE===http://beforeitsnews.com/prophecy/2014/02/warships-off-coast-hal-lindsey-report-video-2458818.html



Did you piss your pants when you read about this?


----------



## Moonglow

> War Drums: Iran Sending Warships Close To U.S. Borders...


They're checking out hot wing restaurants.


----------



## R.C. Christian

They probably just want to shop at Urban Outfitters or see a Justin Beiber concert.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> Nations don't send warships into other nation's territorial waters with goal of being wiped of the face of the earth. Utter retardation. An Arleigh Burke would send those to the bottom in under 3 minutes. Ain't nobody going to to anything.



You forget that these are the people who believe that suicide bomber is an occupation.


----------



## Moonglow

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nations don't send warships into other nation's territorial waters with goal of being wiped of the face of the earth. Utter retardation. An Arleigh Burke would send those to the bottom in under 3 minutes. Ain't nobody going to to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that these are the people who believe that suicide bomber is an occupation.
Click to expand...


no retirement pay though..


----------



## SFC Ollie

Moonglow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nations don't send warships into other nation's territorial waters with goal of being wiped of the face of the earth. Utter retardation. An Arleigh Burke would send those to the bottom in under 3 minutes. Ain't nobody going to to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that these are the people who believe that suicide bomber is an occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no retirement pay though..
Click to expand...


But the family gets a nice death benefit.


----------



## blackhawk

Be afraid be very afraid.


----------



## S.J.




----------



## rdean

Didn't North Korea say they landed a space ship on the Sun?  I guess they went at night.  Bout the same chance as Iranian ships at US borders.


----------



## rdean

blackhawk said:


> Be afraid be very afraid.



The "T" stands for "Tehran".


----------



## Delta4Embassy

blackhawk said:


> Be afraid be very afraid.



"Man the rail!" 

"We don't have a rail. We have an edge."

"Well call it a rail."

"Why not call it an edge?" 

(apologies to Douglas Adams)


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nope...............sorry......................even if Iran does have ships capable of going to international waters off of the East Coast, most of you civilians forget a few things.........................

Norfolk Va., Jacksonville Fl., Kings Bay Ga, Patuxent River Md, Annapolis, Md, Lakehurst Nj, Earle, Nj, Newport Ri, or Portsmouth Me?

Sorry.............but if they're going to show up on the east coast, they've got a lot of firepower looking at them, as well as have zero to nil chance of being able to mount any kind of hostile attack.

You've gotta use your internet for something other than spewing useless comments at one another, and probably use it for finding out the truth.

Main reason I know the truth?  I lived it in the Navy during 1989 through 1993 (spent time in the Straits of Hormuz), and am smart enough to check out what they've done since then via the 'net.

If you're on these boards, that means you have a 'net connection, so you can research these things for yourself to keep from being scared by FAUX Nooze.

Use your brains (and your internet) for something other than fear mongering.

I'd like to see 4 or 5 Iranian ships try to take on only 1 Arleigh Burke, or having 40 of them (which may be around half of their navy) take on 1 carrier.

In either scenario, they'd lose.


----------



## paulitician

It's all about projecting themselves as an emerging power. They have no interest in War. That may happen someday, but that's not their intention now. Years ago they promised their Navy would become capable of sailing very close to American Territory. And now they've delivered on that promise. The Nuke issue went their way. The West lost. They're just rubbing it in a bit. The West has to accept and respect them now. And that's what Iran has always wanted. They're in the Game now.


----------



## JWBooth

paulitician said:


> It's all about projecting themselves as an emerging power. They have no interest in War. That may happen someday, but that's not their intention now. Years ago they promised their Navy would become capable of sailing very close to American Territory. And now they've delivered on that promise. The Nuke issue went their way. The West lost. They're just rubbing it in a bit. The West has to accept and respect them now. And that's what Iran has always wanted. They're in the Game now.


Perhaps, but with a navy that couldn't terrorise Argentina they might want to rethink this power projection paradigm.


----------



## paulitician

JWBooth said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about projecting themselves as an emerging power. They have no interest in War. That may happen someday, but that's not their intention now. Years ago they promised their Navy would become capable of sailing very close to American Territory. And now they've delivered on that promise. The Nuke issue went their way. The West lost. They're just rubbing it in a bit. The West has to accept and respect them now. And that's what Iran has always wanted. They're in the Game now.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with a navy that couldn't terrorise Argentina they might want to rethink this power projection paradigm.
Click to expand...


They are an emerging Powerhouse. And they just want the West to know it. They mopped the floor with the West on the Nuke issue. They were relentlessly steadfast against all the threats. Ya have to give them some grudging respect for that. Like i said, they're in the Game now. A force to be reckoned with.


----------



## JWBooth

paulitician said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about projecting themselves as an emerging power. They have no interest in War. That may happen someday, but that's not their intention now. Years ago they promised their Navy would become capable of sailing very close to American Territory. And now they've delivered on that promise. The Nuke issue went their way. The West lost. They're just rubbing it in a bit. The West has to accept and respect them now. And that's what Iran has always wanted. They're in the Game now.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with a navy that couldn't terrorise Argentina they might want to rethink this power projection paradigm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are an emerging Powerhouse. And they just want the West to know it. They mopped the floor with the West on the Nuke issue. They were relentlessly steadfast against all the threats. Ya have to give them some grudging respect for that. Like i said, they're in the Game now. A force to be reckoned with.
Click to expand...

Yes, they stood up to the self appointed gods on the Potomac, but that doesn't mean that they will ever be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## paulitician

JWBooth said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but with a navy that couldn't terrorise Argentina they might want to rethink this power projection paradigm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are an emerging Powerhouse. And they just want the West to know it. They mopped the floor with the West on the Nuke issue. They were relentlessly steadfast against all the threats. Ya have to give them some grudging respect for that. Like i said, they're in the Game now. A force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they stood up to the self appointed gods on the Potomac, but that doesn't mean that they will ever be a force to be reckoned with.
Click to expand...


The West has to come to them on Middle East affairs now. They have no choice. Iran has become a major player. Iran has a say now. Not too much can done over there without their input. And the West is beginning to come to grips with that. Iran has won to some extent. So now they're feeling proud, confident, and bold.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Screw Iran.


----------



## History

Obama would probably give up Hawaii to Iran and tell them to go away and not come back..


----------



## Indofred

History said:


> Obama would probably give up Hawaii to Iran and tell them to go away and not come back..



But America has no legal right to the occupied land of Hawaii anyway.
Why would you complain about giving up land that isn't yours anyway?


----------



## SFC Ollie

History said:


> Obama would probably give up Hawaii to Iran and tell them to go away and not come back..



Ellis island more than likely.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Iranian warships off United States Atlantic borders?  Does this concern anyone else?!   




First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders | Unity Coalition for IsraelUnity Coalition for Israel Skip to contentHomeAbout UCINewsroom

 Giving them water?!February 17, 2014 · 12:00 am

First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders
The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, said Saturday that several warships have begun their journey to the Atlantic Ocean near US maritime waters for the first time. They carry a message, he said: Tehran is responding to US naval deployments near its own coastlines. He was referring to the US Navys 5th Fleet based in Bahrain. The Iranian fleet consists of the destroyer Sabalan and logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission near the US coastline.......  read more on link above..


----------



## Gracie

From what I read, they were fondly called "rust buckets".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

These Iranian warships will be off our coastline.   It's a provocative move.   It definitely concerns me.


----------



## Gracie

They are so rusty, any missiles they fire will just implode in the tubes. 
Don't worry Jere. They are just waving their tiny fists..kinda like that fat fuck in NK.


----------



## Manchester

Gracie said:


> They are so rusty, any missiles they fire will just implode in the tubes.
> Don't worry Jere. They are just waving their tiny fists..kinda like that fat fuck in NK.



That fat fuck in north korea heads the most repressive regieme that the world has ever seen.  Far worse than any other government has ever managed to get near, the german 1930 and 40s model was an absolute cake walk to live in by comparisson.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

There is a book, Manchester.  It's called The eyes of the Tailess animals and its written by a NK woman who escaped after surviving over a decade in a North Korean prison camp ( NK's manufacturing headquarters ) and escaping to freedom.  She testified before Congress. If there were ever a book any American should read it is that book.   You will never appreciate your freedom so much as you will after you have read it.  imo.


----------



## Manchester

Jeremiah said:


> There is a book, Manchester.  It's called The eyes of the Tailess animals and its written by a NK woman who escaped after surviving over a decade in a North Korean prison camp ( NK's manufacturing headquarters ) and escaping to freedom.  She testified before Congress. If there were ever a book any American should read it is that book.   You will never appreciate your freedom so much as you will after you have read it.  imo.



I read a long piece written by a man called Shin Dong Hyuk (sp?) who I think was the only man ever get out of a NK prison. If ever regieme change by military force were necessary then his words tell you it's that place.  Horrific details and only for the strong minded to read.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Jeremiah said:


> Does this concern anyone else?!


Nope. What exactly is concerning you about these ships? One is a frigate built in the late 60s, the other is a replenishment oiler modified to carry three helicopters.

The U.S. could easily sink them just with harpoons launched from maritime patrol aircraft, do you believe they are on a suicide mission to lob shells some shells at a beach in North Carolina before dying?


----------



## Sunni Man

The ships are like a mosquito flying around an elephant.

Only people with the "sky is falling" mentality will see this as a credible threat.    ...      


.


----------



## Old Rocks

What Iran is doing is perfecting legal as long as they stay out of territorial waters. Dumb, but legal. Our reaction should be to send them a message, "Watch out for Nor'easters, and here is the Coast Gaurd freqency if you get into trouble". Acting as if they present a real danger is simply doing what they want us to.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Manchester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a book, Manchester.  It's called The eyes of the Tailess animals and its written by a NK woman who escaped after surviving over a decade in a North Korean prison camp ( NK's manufacturing headquarters ) and escaping to freedom.  She testified before Congress. If there were ever a book any American should read it is that book.   You will never appreciate your freedom so much as you will after you have read it.  imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a long piece written by a man called Shin Dong Hyuk (sp?) who I think was the only man ever get out of a NK prison. If ever regieme change by military force were necessary then his words tell you it's that place.  Horrific details and only for the strong minded to read.
Click to expand...


I should have added that warning about the book I'm suggesting to you, Manchester. It goes into graphic detail - there are some stories that will not be forgotten after reading - the word horrific is probably the only word that fits.  She was in prison there for over a decade before her escape which was nothing short of a miracle.  She slept 4 hours a night and worked making shoes for the prison the rest of the time.  The products that are manufactured in North Korea have labels made in Russia / made in China sewn into them so these items are being exported worldwide.  Imagine it.   We could very well be wearing the clothing / shoes / purses these tortured people are forced to make.  ( without knowing it ) 

 When a North Korean person escapes to China - China sends them back to North Korea if they can capture them.  This is the same China we are in debt to.   Many do not care for the plight of the North Korean people because they say what has that to do with me?  It is not happening in my country.   I read a speech by a Chinese Military officer who believes the death of 200 million Americans in order for China to take the land of America is reasonable (because Chinese are superior race in his eyes and they need our land desperately due to their growing population ) and whoever is left over?  They can send us to one of their Ghost Cities built to hold tens of millions of people.  Work camps in the middle of Mongolian desert and other places as well.   They have enough of these empty cities to hold over 150 million people right now...  why aren't they using them? What are they waiting for?   ( what's up with the chinese troops waiting down in Mexico right now?)

For Americans to not believe the Russians and Chinese ( along with the Iranians ) would not plan to strike the United States - to put the American people into captivity - take our lands / our vineyards / our homes - and remove us - is foolishness.  We could very well learn first hand what it is to live the life of a North Korean and we'll see then how well people like communism.  ( real communism ) 

We've been hearing about war games by the Russians / Chinese / others and for what?  It is foolishness to not see there is a plan laid out here.  Something is up.  Do I feel good about Iranian warships off the US border?  No.  Do I feel good about Chinese warships in waters off Taiwan?  No.   Something is not right here.  We need to pay attention because with all the infighting going on inside our nation we could get blindsided very easily. imo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SteadyMercury said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this concern anyone else?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. What exactly is concerning you about these ships? One is a frigate built in the late 60s, the other is a replenishment oiler modified to carry three helicopters.
> 
> The U.S. could easily sink them just with harpoons launched from maritime patrol aircraft, do you believe they are on a suicide mission to lob shells some shells at a beach in North Carolina before dying?
Click to expand...


The US will not dare touch one of those ships because Iran has the Grand Design Treaty with Russia ( for over a decade )  which promises any attack against Iran / her ships / guarantees Russia to strike the USA - so if the USA touches these ships - Russia will counter an attack - back that up with Russia's alliance with China - if China makes a move to take Taiwan and America responds?  Russia will attack the US.  So things are heating up and you might want to take up the game of chess and learn a few things.  No offense but you're blind.  - Jeri


----------



## martybegan

Old Rocks said:


> What Iran is doing is perfecting legal as long as they stay out of territorial waters. Dumb, but legal. Our reaction should be to send them a message, "Watch out for Nor'easters, and here is the Coast Gaurd freqency if you get into trouble". Acting as if they present a real danger is simply doing what they want us to.



This is actually a good thing. Our SSN's will be getting some valuable practice against something other than commercial shipping and our own warships. 

I have a feeling orders will be to let the Iranians know that a sub is around, then promptly disappear and have them wonder where the hell the SSN went.

They will also have an P-3 Orion in constant attendance, more practice.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sunni Man said:


> The ships are like a mosquito flying around an elephant.
> 
> Only people with the "sky is falling" mentality will see this as a credible threat.    ...
> 
> 
> .



I believe there is an arabic saying that a swarm of ants can take down an elephant.  So much for your mosquito analogy, Sunni.    There is no question that America is not nearly as strong as she once was.   America is in trouble.  This news is newsworthy in that it shows our enemies are being emboldened.  What they wouldn't have even considered before?  They are now doing.  It isn't a good report.  - J.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It is meaningless propaganda. The only purpose is for the Iranian state media to greatly embellish the event to show their people they are a "world power". 
The ships themselves could be sunk with rubber bullets. I cannot imagine how bad conditions are for the sailors who were forced into this charade. 
  The world is laughing at them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

martybegan said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Iran is doing is perfecting legal as long as they stay out of territorial waters. Dumb, but legal. Our reaction should be to send them a message, "Watch out for Nor'easters, and here is the Coast Gaurd freqency if you get into trouble". Acting as if they present a real danger is simply doing what they want us to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a good thing. Our SSN's will be getting some valuable practice against something other than commercial shipping and our own warships.
> 
> I have a feeling orders will be to let the Iranians know that a sub is around, then promptly disappear and have them wonder where the hell the SSN went.
> 
> They will also have an P-3 Orion in constant attendance, more practice.
Click to expand...


  It will be fun stuff for our subs. I would imagine yes, it will be exactly as you state here.
We will pop up every now and then to keep showing them "yep we are still here" and disappear again...200 miles later...pop up - "hey guys- what's happening, need help?"..disappear...fly some jets overhead in the middle of the night that they didn;t know was even there.
Good way to scare the shit out of their Navy guys.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'm not questioning the capability of their ships as much as the message this sends the world, IamwhatIseem.  It is a very bad message.  We look WEAK.  The Russians are surely reveling in this moment!    We are like a knight on the rim looking dim.   note*  The world isn't laughing at them.  the world is laughing at us.


----------



## editec

First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders | Unity Coalition for IsraelUnity Coalition for Israel Skip to contentHomeAbout UCINewsroom

That's rather telling isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

What about the Akula Class II Russian subs off of our coast?    Did you forget about the ones off the eastern seaboard and the one that surfaced off the coast of Texas last July?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

editec said:


> First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders | Unity Coalition for IsraelUnity Coalition for Israel Skip to contentHomeAbout UCINewsroom
> 
> That's rather telling isn't it?



No.  Tell us what it tells you?


----------



## martybegan

Jeremiah said:


> What about the Akula Class II Russian subs off of our coast?    Did you forget about the ones off the eastern seaboard and the one that surfaced off the coast of Texas last July?



They have been there for decades. There were more back in the 70's and 80's.

We keep subs in the Barents Sea all the time, and I'm sure we have a few parked outside of Vladivostok to keep an eye on things there as well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Here is their little toy battleship. *






* Here is ours...*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

martybegan said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Akula Class II Russian subs off of our coast?    Did you forget about the ones off the eastern seaboard and the one that surfaced off the coast of Texas last July?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been there for decades. There were more back in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> We keep subs in the Barents Sea all the time, and I'm sure we have a few parked outside of Vladivostok to keep an eye on things there as well.
Click to expand...


Go to the head of the class, Marty.  There are people in Florida who have no idea of what is sitting right off their shorelines...  and would accuse you of madness if you were to tell them about those subs.     - Jeri


----------



## JWBooth

Jeremiah said:


> Iranian warships off United States Atlantic borders?  Does this concern anyone else?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders | Unity Coalition for IsraelUnity Coalition for Israel Skip to contentHomeAbout UCINewsroom
> 
> Giving them water?!February 17, 2014 · 12:00 am
> 
> First Iranian warships head for US Atlantic borders
> The commander of Iran's Northern Navy Fleet, Admiral Afshin Rezayee Haddad, said Saturday that several warships have begun their journey to the Atlantic Ocean near US maritime waters for the first time. They carry a message, he said: Tehran is responding to US naval deployments near its own coastlines. He was referring to the US Navys 5th Fleet based in Bahrain. The Iranian fleet consists of the destroyer Sabalan and logistic helicopter carrier Khark, which will be on a three-month mission near the US coastline.......  read more on link above..



*The is maybe the third or fourth thread reporting on this apocalyptic earth shattering end of life event. Quickly, very quickly check your underwear.
Geeze this is not a blue water navy with the experience to sail the North Atlantic in the winter, nor does this navy have the range to get here and back. Now go change your diaper. The end of the world as you know it will be political and take place inside the beltway, not at the hands of Gilligan and the Skipper.
*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I didn't see any other thread on this story.  Where are they?

  As for end of the world?  Who said it was the end of the world?  I said it concerned me.  How to define concern:  to be of interest or importance.  I hardly find that to be a definition of hysterics.  I question your failed attempt to ridicule my concern.    How's that?


----------



## martybegan

Jeremiah said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Akula Class II Russian subs off of our coast?    Did you forget about the ones off the eastern seaboard and the one that surfaced off the coast of Texas last July?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been there for decades. There were more back in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> We keep subs in the Barents Sea all the time, and I'm sure we have a few parked outside of Vladivostok to keep an eye on things there as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to the head of the class, Marty.  There are people in Florida who have no idea of what is sitting right off their shorelines...  and would accuse you of madness if you were to tell them about those subs.     - Jeri
Click to expand...


Still don't see what the worry is. Everyone's navies keep ships everywhere.


----------



## AceRothstein

Jeremiah said:


> I'm not questioning the capability of their ships as much as the message this sends the world, IamwhatIseem.  It is a very bad message.  We look WEAK.  The Russians are surely reveling in this moment!    We are like a knight on the rim looking dim.   note*  The world isn't laughing at them.  the world is laughing at us.



You should go change your pants and eat some breakfast.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'm fine, Rothstein.  Breakfast was at 4 a.m. and I don't need a change of clothes.  thanks. The story is newsworthy and worth considering - how we look to the rest of the world with this latest bit of news...  not good. imo.


----------



## Meathead

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Here is their little toy battleship. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Here is ours...*


The latter is not "ours" unless you're Russian: 
Slava-class cruiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Meathead said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is their little toy battleship. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Here is ours...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter is not "ours" unless you're Russian:
> Slava-class cruiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




 That is hilarious. Who knew when you type "American warships" in google images the return is a Russian ship. Now that I looked at it again...hell it shows Israeli ships/Russian/Chinese...but not American.
WTF?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'm sorry!  I didn't see your thread before I started one this morning on this topic.  Can a moderator delete mine?   Thanks!


----------



## SFC Ollie

That's one of ours, my Grandson served on it.


----------



## Gracie

Jeremiah said:


> I'm not questioning the capability of their ships as much as the message this sends the world, IamwhatIseem.  It is a very bad message.  We look WEAK.  The Russians are surely reveling in this moment!    We are like a knight on the rim looking dim.   note*  The world isn't laughing at them.  the world is laughing at us.



We look weak because our POTUS is weak.


----------



## JWBooth

SFC Ollie said:


> That's one of ours, my Grandson served on it.



Seriously, your grandson? The Forrest Sherman was decommissioned in the early 80's. Most were parked in the 70's when the Spruance class of destroyer came on line.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Opps wrong pic right name....

USS Forrest Sherman.
Welcome to Navy Forces Online Public Sites


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes My Grandson....

Yes USS Forrest Sherman.

Obviously a newer ship renamed.


----------



## JWBooth

SFC Ollie said:


> Opps wrong pic right name....
> 
> USS Forrest Sherman.
> Welcome to Navy Forces Online Public Sites



Didn't think you were that old, but it is the net and you never know.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JWBooth said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opps wrong pic right name....
> 
> USS Forrest Sherman.
> Welcome to Navy Forces Online Public Sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you were that old, but it is the net and you never know.
Click to expand...


Well, I won't see 59 again............


----------



## Quadravius

paulitician said:


> The West has to come to them on Middle East affairs now. They have no choice. Iran has become a major player. Iran has a say now. Not too much can done over there without their input. And the West is beginning to come to grips with that. Iran has won to some extent. So now they're feeling proud, confident, and bold.



You seem to be one of the few here who is actually thinking clearly.  All the joking and satire about iran aside.  Once iran officially gets nuclear weapons, neither the usa or israel is going to do a damn thing about it.  And once that happens israel will no longer be able to expand its military power in the middle east anymore without butting heads with another nuclear power. 

If the usa was to invade iran, the body count would be in the 100s of thousands.  Think iraq, just much, much more costly.  The idea of invading iran is such a retarded idea, that its .  The usa isnt gonna do shit, and neither is israel.  Israel has been talking about attacking iran for what?  7 years now?  Iranian S300 sams are sitting on standby waiting to shoot israeli F16s out of the air like shooting fish in a barrel if they ever wanna try that.  A strike on iran by the IDF would be , they would be sending pilots to their death.  If that wasnt a fact they would have attacked them already.


----------



## paulitician

Iran has arrived as a major Player. The West just has to accept and respect that fact. And that's all Iran ever wanted. They want to be respected and left alone. They've endured years & years of Israeli and American threats of attack. They stood strong and proud. And now the West must talk and make concessions. The threats of attack will have to end before anything can move forward. The West has to accept that. So Iran has won for the most part. And obviously they're feeling pretty proud about that. Their Military is growing more powerful. But there will no be no War anytime soon. That's not what this is about.


----------



## bianco

Another Islamic state with Nuclear weapons...heaven help us.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Iran does not have nuclear weapons.

WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.


----------



## S.J.

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.


Give it a rest already.  Sheesh.


----------



## bianco

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.




It will have soon.


Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Since the declaration of the Islamic Republic of Iran in 1979, the government of Iran has been accused by members of the international community of funding, providing equipment, weapons, training and giving sanctuary to terrorists.[1]
> 
> The United States State Department describes Iran as an active state sponsor of terrorism.[2] US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice elaborated stating, Iran has been the country that has been in many ways a kind of central banker for terrorism in important regions like Lebanon through Hezbollah in the Middle East, in the Palestinian Territories, and we have deep concerns about what Iran is doing in the south of Iraq.[1]




Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> 1998 United States embassy bombings[edit]On November 8, 2011, Judge John D. Bates ruled in federal court that Iran was liable for the 1998 United States embassy bombings in Kenya and Tanzania. In his 45-page descision, Judge Bates wrote that "Prior to their meetings with Iranian officials and agents Bin Laden and al Qaeda did not possess the technical expertise required to carry out the embassy bombings in Nairobi and Dar es Salaam."[39]
> 
> September 11[edit]The U.S. indictment of bin Laden filed in 1998 stated that al-Qaeda "forged alliances . . . with the government of Iran and its associated terrorist group Hezbollah for the purpose of working together against their perceived common enemies."[40] On May 31, 2001, *Steven Emerson and Daniel Pipes wrote in The Wall Street Journal that "Officials of the Iranian government helped arrange advanced weapons and explosives training for Al-Qaeda personnel in Lebanon where they learned, for example, how to destroy large buildings."[41]*



#####

No way I'd be letting Iran get nukes.
No way.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.




The issue about which reasonable people worry is FIRST THE MOTIVATIONS 
of the persons ---and ------then the  "KIND OF WEAPONS  available to the 
MOTIVATED.      Israel has had nuclear weapons for more than 60 years  (keep 
it quiet---it's a secret) ----but has NEVER used them to kill anyone.     IN the 
SAME PERIOD OF TIME-----muslims  sunni and shiite---including shiite from 
iran have MURDERED IN THE SCORES OF MILLIONS -----of course without 
nuclear weapons.     Anyone with a brain would CERTAINLY worry about a people 
who have murdered scores of millions in the past 60 years----
such HIGHLY MOTIVATED people   -----if such people got their hands 
on NUCLEAR WEAPONS       Israel has already PROVEN  that it can have nuclear 
weapons and NOT USE THEM  -----shiites in Lebanon and syria have failed to prove 
that they can have a knife in their hands and not SLIT THE THROATS OF 
CHILDREN


----------



## SFC Ollie

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.



I have serious doubts about both those statements.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.





why should  "we"   worry about Israel's nuclear weapons?  ------do you----and those 
other people   (ie the  "we"  of your group "WORRY"  about  Israel's nuclear weaspons?
How long have you been worried?      Can you say just WHY you worry  ?  (assuming you do)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Truth matters to some of us.




S.J. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not have nuclear weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest already.  Sheesh.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Because they threaten world peace and violate international law.




irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not have nuclear
> weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should  "we"   worry about Israel's nuclear weapons?  ------do you----and those
> other people   (ie the  "we"  of your group "WORRY"  about  Israel's nuclear weaspons?
> How long have you been worried?      Can you say just WHY you worry  ?  (assuming you do)
Click to expand...


----------



## Howey

Are they here yet?


----------



## Indofred

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Because they threaten world peace and violate international law.



Israel or America?
Both do this.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Because they threaten world peace and violate international law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not have nuclear
> weapons.
> 
> WHAT we should be worried about is all Israels nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should  "we"   worry about Israel's nuclear weapons?  ------do you----and those
> other people   (ie the  "we"  of your group "WORRY"  about  Israel's nuclear weaspons?
> How long have you been worried?      Can you say just WHY you worry  ?  (assuming you do)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



The  elements of the world that not only threaten world peace---but have the 
blood of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS on their  paws-----are the  ---disgusting 
and vile    ISA-RESPECTERS    --------Israel has nothing to do with your filth 
and the isa respecting love of  OBSCENE MUTILATION MURDER FOR THE GLORY 
OF THE PILE OF DUNG YOU WORSHIP


----------



## sambino510

As long as Iran doesn't enter anything but international waters, I see no problem with this. Indeed, as others have mentioned, the U.S. does all kinds of military exercises relatively close to Iran's shores all the time. Thus, both legally and logically I have no problem with Iran bringing their warships close to us. Surely its just a politically ploy, and a justifiable one at that. Hopefully both sides can disarm the "situation", should it ever actually turn into a real one.


----------



## ABikerSailor

sambino510 said:


> As long as Iran doesn't enter anything but international waters, I see no problem with this. Indeed, as others have mentioned, the U.S. does all kinds of military exercises relatively close to Iran's shores all the time. Thus, both legally and logically I have no problem with Iran bringing their warships close to us. Surely its just a politically ploy, and a justifiable one at that. Hopefully both sides can disarm the "situation", should it ever actually turn into a real one.



International waters are either (a) 3 miles off shore, or (b) whatever the U.N. has said their borders are.

I don't have much problem with Iran bringing their warships to within 3 miles of the United States, as long as they don't have a problem with their ships being made into artificial reefs about 3 miles off of our borders.

And yeah...................I've seen their ships, I've been close to their ships, and I've also seen Iran try to chase off a carrier because they thought it was too close to their borders.

Watching the Alert 5 aircraft launch, and hearing about how they buzzed Iran was a really cool thing.  Wish that I could have seen the video from the gun cameras.


----------

